#ubuntu-cy 2014-09-29
<Prometheas> theo-andreou: kalimera!
<theo-andreou> Καλημέρα
<Prometheas> eides to phishing sto webmail?
<theo-andreou> Πάλι; Στείλε μου το
<theo-andreou> Το είδες αυτό;
<theo-andreou> openbazaar.org
<Prometheas> o hadzisofroniou einai dikos mas?
<Prometheas> i idea einai polu swsti
<theo-andreou> Δεν τον γνωρίζω αλλά μάλλον
<theo-andreou> Διάβασες για το Shellshock;
<theo-andreou> http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/28/shellshock-not-really-fixed/
<Prometheas> ναι... θα μας απασχολήσει για πολύ καιρό ακόμα
<Prometheas> sto phishing: sender webmailupdate@cut.ac.cy
<Prometheas> me to logo tou tepak
<Prometheas> se poio email na to prowthisw?
<theo-andreou> theodotos.andreou@cut.ac.cy
<Prometheas> to link einai krufo, to emfanizei to forward
<Prometheas> px href "link">this link</
<theo-andreou> Καλή δουλειά πάντος :P
<Prometheas> nai, ta proigoumena me metafrasi sta ellinika den ta upopteuosoun toso :P
#ubuntu-cy 2017-10-07
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
